# Felt gound cover for my Black Mesa indoor railway



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been looking for something suitable as a ground cover for my indoor Black Mesa "pop-up" railway and found some green felt in the fabric department at Walmart for a reasonable price. I bought a piece measuring about a yard-and-a-half wide and long and it only cost six dollars. 

If I didn't like to change the scenery around so much (but that's the nature of it since the background is double sided), I would use a sponge to paint on ballast and roadways. Still resisting the temptation!

Some may recall that the four black tables under the felt each measure about 22 inches square and are available at Ikea in several colors. The track is a three-foot Aristo circle with a couple of small straights.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a little video clip of the railway with the felt in place. Felt is also good because it has sound-deadening qualities.


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

I think your felt looks good. Understand wanting (need) to change things around.

Suggest you purchase some gray or light tan felt and cut for a roadbed. You could go fancy and attaché down with Velcro, but should be ok with felt on felt. If the roadbed moves on you, they do sell fabric glue that would hold it in place. 

Suggest you also pick up some white for winter display. Also you could get a some blue and cut in some water, this would allow you to add a small bridge. Maybe something nice to break things up a little.

On second thought, strongly suggest gluing roadbed down to felt. This will allow you to have several felt ground coverings that will be fairly simile to change out (for seasons). Just roll up the ones not in use. 

Now you need to make some temporary trees.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Blk69, great minds think alike! I thought some gray felt would work for streets too. Already looking around for some. Found this place on line that supplies it: 

http://www.thefeltstore.com/default.aspx?CN=8157855C23E8

Yes, I need some temporary trees too. I'll buy some soon.


----------

